# emerge @preserved-rebuild und  dev-lang/ruby:1.8" [solved]

## Linubie

Moin.

portage bittet mich um ein emerge @preserved-rebuild und meldet dann:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-lang/ruby:1.8"

allerdings ist nur eine andere version vorhanden 

eix -s  ruby

dev-lang/ruby

     Available versions:  

     (1.9)  1.9.3_p484 ~1.9.3_p545 ~1.9.3_p547

     (2.0)  2.0.0_p353 ~2.0.0_p481

     (2.1)  ~2.1.2

       {berkdb debug doc examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses +rdoc +readline rubytests socks5 ssl tk xemacs +yaml}

     Installed versions:  1.8.7_p374(1. :Cool: (04:34:09 26.11.2013)(berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads -debug -doc -examples -libedit -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs) 1.9.3_p484(1.9)(22:20:42 15.12.2013)(berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl yaml -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs) 2.0.0_p353(2.0)(09:03:45 20.08.2014)(berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs)

     Homepage:            http://www.ruby-lang.org/

     Description:         An object-oriented scripting language

emerge schlägt mir eine andere version vor:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p353:2.0  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 0 kB

wie kann ich herausfinden von welchem paket die ruby version benötigt wird, oder wie kann ich das rebuild dazu bringen die vorhanden aktuelle version zu nehmen?

danke

----------

## Christian99

das kannst du mit equery (gehört zu gentoolkit) machen:

```
equery d dev-lang/ruby:1.8
```

----------

## Linubie

Vielen Dank für den Tip, läuft wieder alles wie gewohnt!

----------

## michael_w

Hallo, 

 *Linubie wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für den Tip, läuft wieder alles wie gewohnt!

 

ich stelle mich offenbar etwas doof an, wie hast Du das gelöst?

----------

## Linubie

also, wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich mit 

```
equery d dev-lang/ruby:1.8
```

geguckt welche pakete damit zusammenhängen.

dann habe ich die Version 1.8 gelöscht

```
emerge -C dev-lang/ruby:1.8
```

habe die standard ruby version gesetzt

eselect ruby list

Available Ruby profiles:

  [1]   ruby19 (with Rubygems) *

  [2]   ruby20 (with Rubygems)

nun weiß ich nicht mehr so recht

danach habe ich versucht die einzelnen paktet zu compilieren, bei mir waren es glaube ich

emerge libcaca rubygems thin-provisioning-tools -C

emerge libcaca rubygems thin-provisioning-tools -av

und danach einen der folgenden Befehle, oder auch alle 3 führten dann zum Erolg:

```

emerge -avuDN --with-bdeps=y @world

emerge @preserved-rebuild

emerge --newuse --deep world -av

```

----------

## Josef.95

Schaut dazu auch in der News die es einst dazu gab  :Smile: 

 */usr/portage/metadata/news/2014-03-16-ruby-1.8-removal/2014-03-16-ruby-1.8-removal.en.txt wrote:*   

> Title: Ruby 1.8 removal; Ruby 1.9/2.0 default
> 
> Author: Manuel Rüger <mrueg@gentoo.org>
> 
> Content-Type: text/plain
> ...

 

----------

